

Room in Cloud Storage for a Canadian based provider? - jefe78

Do you think the cloud storage market has room or justification for a Canadian based provider? Some colleagues and I are in the process of developing a cloud architecture that let's us undercut Amazon EC2 by ~50% and turn a significant profit, while remaining Canadian owned/operated and based.<p>We think one of our advantages is the fact that our servers would be in Canada and so, more sheltered from the Patriot Act, among other things.<p>What are your thoughts?
======
omaranto
If it's as good as EC2 and cheaper no-one should care if it's Canadian.

~~~
jefe78
That's fair. Will being Canadian serve as an incentive at all?

